

Up to date list of departures & closures at Sun - nailer
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sun_acquisition_by_Oracle#Impact

======
gtani
<http://www.infoq.com/news/2010/01/sunset>

discusses: glassfish, netBeans, etc

~~~
papaf
It will be really sad to see netbeans go. In combination with jvi it is a
slick development environment - the only one thats ever tempted me from vim
and emacs. I'm sure the people that have developed plugins for netbeans will
be gutted if Oracle don't set it free as an open source project.

~~~
kls
Yeah it is sad because Netbeans was just starting to gain momentum. Allot of
people that I have known for years, and where Eclipse and IDEA users where
beginning to convert over because as of 6.5 Netbeans had put all the pieces
together. I have not used Eclipse in a couple of years now, I really hope they
have good REST service generation tools, with NB I am able to generate my
services off of my JPA annotation classes this was nice and fast.

